# Starting problem for my Ariens 522/938017



## Lynch30 (Nov 13, 2011)

Hello,

So I went out to the garage today to try starting my snowblower for the first time this year in preparation for our first snowfall in Minnesota (which could happen any day!). Normally the blower starts up no problem after a couple pulls after not touching it all summer, but it would not turn over at all. I hooked up an electrical cord to the electric start and same deal..no go. I removed the top cover to take a closer look and come to find out the starter gear and drive gear are not lined up, or even close (see picture below). I know nothing when it comes to small engines but I'm pretty sure the teeth these 2 gears should be lined up. There's a good 1/2 inch gap between the 2. Any ideas how this happened? What can be done to fix?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## abumpa (Nov 21, 2010)

Well, they look fine to me. The gears only line up when the starter is running. They separate when the starter (key/button) is released. The starter gear is not supposed to contact the larger gear except when the starter is activated.

The small gear on the starter will spin and move into the large gear turning it and starting the engine. If the starter is not spinning look for an electrical/connection problem. If it is spinning but the small gear is not moving into the large gear look for corrosion on the shaft preventing movement of the gear.


----------



## Lynch30 (Nov 13, 2011)

Thanks abumpa, I'm guessing corrosion on the gear shaft is the issue. When I tried the electric starter, the starter gear just kept spinning and didn't move down the shaft. I won't be able to look at again until the morning, but do you think some WD40 to the gear shaft would do the trick?


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

The electric starter gear could be seized since it sounds like you almost never use it. The question is, when you use it does it turn the engine over or do you just hear an electric motor turning and nothing from the engine?

It also sounds like you probably have another problem with the engine possibly related to bad gas or a plugged up carb. You could have also has some animals in there messing around and chewing wires or building nests and blocking stuff. Probably need some more info for figuring it out. First pull the plug and check for spark by putting the wire back on and resting it against the metal part of the engine. Also try putting a little bit of gas down the hole and putting the plug back in and seeing if it will start and run for a few seconds. That should tell you if it is a fuel problem or a spark problem.


----------



## abumpa (Nov 21, 2010)

Lynch30 said:


> do you think some WD40 to the gear shaft would do the trick?


The first video that shryp posted sounds like what you need. The guy in the video says WD40 or liquid wrench on the shaft.


----------

